# Waffenmeister 2Hand Axt?



## Monkeyrama (18. März 2008)

Ich würde gerne wie es sich nunmal für einen Zwerg gehört mit einer dicken Zweihand Axt herumlaufen aber nun weiß ich nicht ab welchem lvl Kann man das lernen oder muss man wie in WoW zu einem "Waffenlehrer".


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. März 2008)

Der Umgang mit der Zweihand-Axt ist ein passiver Skill des Waffenmeisters, du musst also zu deinem Lehrer, um den Umgang damit zu erlernen.
Den genauen Level, den du dafür benötigst, kann ich dir allerdings gerade nicht sagen.


----------



## Ost (19. März 2008)

Spiele selber Waffi und soweit ich mich erinnere kann man 2handäxte schon ab lev 1 benutzen.
Die ersten einigermaßen guten Waffen sind die selbstgebauten ab lev7 wenn man aus der Startinstanz raus ist.
Würde dir aber persönlich zu 2x 1handäxten raten weil das mehr schaden macht.

PS auf welchem Server spielst du und welches Level haste aktuell?

cu Ost


----------



## Monkeyrama (19. März 2008)

Ost schrieb:


> Spiele selber Waffi und soweit ich mich erinnere kann man 2handäxte schon ab lev 1 benutzen.
> Die ersten einigermaßen guten Waffen sind die selbstgebauten ab lev7 wenn man aus der Startinstanz raus ist.
> Würde dir aber persönlich zu 2x 1handäxten raten weil das mehr schaden macht.
> 
> ...


[DE] Morthond und derweil lvl 11 ^^ habs mit lvl 10 gelernt.


----------

